# Replacement for Bontrager mtb shoe buckle



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a set of 2013 bontrager inform MTB shoes. In 2 weeks I have broken 2 sets of buckles. Specifically, the release mechanism for the buckle are two tiny plastic parts that protrude out, forward facing from the rest of the buckle. This means that they shear/snap very easily when your shoe hits a rock or if you take a spill. Bontrager sells a "low profile" replacement part, but it costs nearly $40 with shipping and the "low profile" does not seem to solve the inherent design flaw, with is a forward protruding release mechanism.


Thus, I have a 3-part question: 1) Is anyone aware of a place that sells a replacement part for a 2013 shoe? 2) is anyone aware of an alternative replacement buckle that will work with the strap pattern on these shoes? One semi-local shop sells a "universal fit" replacement buckle, but indicates it was manufactured in 2009. I do not know whether bontrager changed its strap pattern from 2009 to 2013--anyone here know the strap pattern stayed the same such that the 2009 buckle will work on the strap for a 2013 shoe?

Also, note that the strap for the shoe is not replaceable.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Bontrager needs to honor their warranty, on their Micro-Fit II equipped shoes. Unfortunately, the later non-replaceable straps are only proprietary. I had previous frustrations with 2012-up shoes and went with Mavic MTB shoes.....10x better.


----------

